# Howto get fingerprint reader AuthenTec 2810 working?

## muebi

Hi, 

I have an internal fingerprint reader. I googled a bit but I could not really find a guide how to set the finger print reader up.

Does anybody like to share experience? I can not really find my fingerprint reader from lspci or lsusb. Do I need to build in any modules in the kernel?Last edited by muebi on Sat Nov 14, 2009 4:33 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## szczerb

It must show up on either lspci or lsusb - or it's broken ;]

That's mine:

```
Bus 004 Device 002: ID 08ff:2580 AuthenTec, Inc. 
```

http://reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Main_PageIf that project supports your device and you want to try it the it's in the wschlich-testing overlay. But you need gcc-4.3 to compile it. That's why I still haven't tried it.

----------

## muebi

Thaks for that hint! Now I found it and I guess I have the same device than you!

lsusb: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 08ff:2810 AuthenTec, Inc.

Why do I need gcc-4.3? At the moment I have gcc 4.1.2.

----------

## szczerb

It's pretty simple ;] The compilation will fail with gcc-4.1.2, so I just can't wait for it to become stable (it's close). I have some ~ packages (xorg, mono, a few games) but I'm not taking an unstable basic system component on the computer I use every day.

----------

## muebi

Anybody knows anything new on how to get the AuthenTec 2810 fingerprint reader in Lenovo's W500 laptop working?

----------

